# The Official Yao breakout game thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon people, you know he's due.... I can sense it, once he get a game where the refs get off his back he's gonna explode for a 30+ point game. 

And Houston fans have GOT to stick with Yao... I'm as frustrated as anyone with his recent struggles, but everyone's gotta stick up for him during these times! A bunch of haters around the board have jumped on this golden time to pounce on Yao... so they're gonna hear it once this game comes!!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

amen


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> c'mon people, you know he's due.... I can sense it, once he get a game where the refs get off his back he's gonna explode for a 30+ point game.
> 
> And Houston fans have GOT to stick with Yao... I'm as frustrated as anyone with his recent struggles, but everyone's gotta stick up for him during these times! A bunch of haters around the board have jumped on this golden time to pounce on Yao... so they're gonna hear it once this game comes!!


hehe,actually i just planned not to post in BBB.net until yao has a 30+ pts game.
well,there r actually way more Yao-Haters in China(of course i am talking about percentage since China has more ppl)i guess.and most of my friends don't like yao.sometimes i was watching Yao's games in my dorm,they would say"C'Mon,u r hopeless.why do u like that guy?" Luckily there r still many Yao-Fans in China.but these days r really the big holidays of Yao-Haters in every bball forums.:no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

his biggest mistake was saying he was getting bad foul call. NOW the refs really go off on him...vindictive *******s.

This is the top vote getter in the leauge.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He has been in the league for over two years and has had plenty of great games. He needs no breakout game. He needs to stop sucking and play like we know he can.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

gottttttaaaa, be something more going on. He is too good.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

When Yao does get his 30+ game, it doesn't really prove much. It only shows that he's as inconsistant as his previous 2 seasons. You know 1-2 dominant games than a few stinkers! Yao is just frustrating to watch.:dead:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> gottttttaaaa, be something more going on. He is too good.


Maybe Yao isn't happy in Houston.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Yao isn't happy in Houston.


 :sigh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump

21 and 20 pts don't count, thus I am still waiting.... I have a good feeling about tonight's game against NY though


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> 
> 
> :sigh:


Maybe Comet has a point. I would not be surprised if yao does not sign with Houston after next year.

I certainly would not play for a team with no "real" starting PG who can't direct plays, and PASS to the open man inside without him waving his arms up and down.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> 
> 
> :sigh:




 :sigh:  back at you. Why do YOU think Yao hasn't been playing great?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon guys, Yao being in Houston has no effect on his play. If Yao's truly a star player then he doesn't need a top tier PG to be great. So Amare's looking great with Nash right now, but everyone saw what happened once Nash got injured. Yao's gotta learn to create for himself and avoid taking stupid fouls.

Oh wait, I guess you wanna hear from ThaShark316 right? Ok I'll just go back into hibernation until Yao has his breakout game


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> Oh wait, I guess you wanna hear from ThaShark316 right? Ok I'll just go back into hibernation until Yao has his breakout game







:yes:


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> c'mon guys, Yao being in Houston has no effect on his play. If Yao's truly a star player then he doesn't need a top tier PG to be great. So Amare's looking great with Nash right now, but everyone saw what happened once Nash got injured. Yao's gotta learn to create for himself and avoid taking stupid fouls.
> 
> Oh wait, I guess you wanna hear from ThaShark316 right? Ok I'll just go back into hibernation until Yao has his breakout game


No, i think your wrong on this one. The PG is like a general in the battelfield. He gives the order and runs the play. He is the playmaker. 

If Karl malone was playing with sura instead of STockton, do you think he can rack up over 30k career points even with his talent? I doubt that.

Look at Vince Carter. Look what he is doing with Jason Kidd and what he was doing in Toronto. 

Of course there is steve Nash in phoenix. Like someone mentioned, look at Amare without Nash


----------

